# Radja Nainggolan



## Tifo'o (30 Settembre 2014)

Vogliamo parlarne? 

Eravamo vicino a lui nello scorso Gennaio.. mi ricordo sul forum che molti lo volevano. Ma ovviamente da pezzenti non volevamo sborsare 5 mln

Alla Roma per sostituire Strootman. Questo è una bestia. Giocatore completo. In grado di fare entrambe le fasi, corre come un cavallo, ottimi piedi...

Quanto sarebbe stato oro al Milan oggi..Che tristezza.


----------



## admin (30 Settembre 2014)

Grande giocatore, ma si vedeva già a Cagliari.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Settembre 2014)

io non sono sicuro che avrebbe fatto il salto di qualità da noi. A me al Cagliari piaceva tanto (ero uno di quelli fomentati qua dentro), ma non credevo potesse giocare così.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Settembre 2014)

Ma chi era chi non lo voleva qui sul forum??? Ricordo ancora....


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma chi era chi non lo voleva qui sul forum??? Ricordo ancora....



Io dissi che era un buon giocatore ma non in grado di spostare gli equilibri.
Discreta vaccata


----------



## Frikez (30 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma chi era chi non lo voleva qui sul forum??? Ricordo ancora....



Molti parlavano di un falegname


----------



## aleslash (30 Settembre 2014)

Gran bel giocatore, sarebbe stato veramente tanto, ma tanto, utile a noi


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Settembre 2014)

Mi cospargo il capo di ceneri.
Non credevo potesse dimostrare di essere così forte anche a certi livelli.
Partita enorme del belga.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Settembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Io dissi che era un buon giocatore ma non in grado di spostare gli equilibri.
> Discreta vaccata





Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Mi cospargo il capo di ceneri.
> Non credevo potesse dimostrare di essere così forte anche a certi livelli.
> Partita enorme del belga.



Ban.


----------



## Penny.wise (1 Ottobre 2014)

questo è uno che corre, ha forza e pure un buon tiro..aggressivo, intelligente, importante sia quantitativamente che qualitativamente, sia in fase di possesso che di non possesso..insomma, ovviamente ci vorrebbe per noi uno così

vergognoso il presidentissimo che non caccia mai i soldi per comprare gente buona, neanche quando costa solo 10/15 milioni


----------



## Frikez (1 Ottobre 2014)

Non voglio pensare se fosse andato alla Juve con Conte come allenatore.


----------



## 666psycho (1 Ottobre 2014)

gran bel giocatore! un buonissimo inizio di stagione! averlo al milan!


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Ottobre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ban.



Aspetta aspetta, sapevo che sarebbe stato un buonissimo giocatore per la Serie A, ma non pensavo potesse avere questo rendimento anche contro avversarie quali il Manchester City


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Ottobre 2014)

mamma mia che giocatore e che errore non averlo preso... 

vi ricordo che infortunio a parte se Galliani avesse ragionato come si ragiona su questo forum oggi il milan avrebbe Naingolan e l'uomo strutto... 

tantissima roba


----------



## Jino (1 Ottobre 2014)

A gennaio scorso ero uno dei pochi che lo voleva fortemente, anche a 15-18 mln, perchè li vale. Come parlavo benissimo di Strootman. I giocatori da Milan si vedono, peccato non ce ne riusciamo a permettere manco uno.


----------



## Arsozzenal (1 Ottobre 2014)

mi è sempre piaciuto tantissimo!giocatore moderno che sa fare bene entrambe le fasi!
sarebbe stato importantissimo per noi..se poi viene inserito in un centrocampo e in un contesto già funzionante come quello della Roma, le sue qualità sono risaltate al meglio
gran giocatore


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Ottobre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> A gennaio scorso ero uno dei pochi che lo voleva fortemente, anche a 15-18 mln, perchè li vale. Come parlavo benissimo di Strootman. I giocatori da Milan si vedono, peccato non ce ne riusciamo a permettere manco uno.



Infatti il fatto è questo, non che non convincesse, ma che costava troppo. Avesse avuto lo stesso prezzo di Bonaventura l'avremmo preso, peccato.


----------



## Frikez (1 Ottobre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Infatti il fatto è questo, non che non convincesse, ma che costava troppo. Avesse avuto lo stesso prezzo di Bonaventura l'avremmo preso, peccato.



No, solo se fosse stato a parametro 0


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Ottobre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> No, solo se fosse stato a parametro 0



Beh magari ci avrebbe messo qualcosa lui, malfidato.


----------



## Penny.wise (1 Ottobre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Non voglio pensare se fosse andato alla Juve con Conte come allenatore.



per me lì avrebbe un pò faticato, c'è gente giustamente inamovibile come Vidal e c'era un Pogba già in grandissima rampa di lancio..tutti già integrati in quel sistema di gioco, oltretutto, e che sanno fare bene il lavoro che fa Nainggolan alla Roma..detto questo, darei via (forse) pure Elsha per averne uno così



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> vi ricordo che infortunio a parte se Galliani avesse ragionato come si ragiona su questo forum oggi il milan avrebbe Naingolan e l'uomo strutto



e qualche scudetto in più


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (1 Ottobre 2014)

Indipendentemente dalla prestazione di ieri, non ho mai discusso le sue qualità. Dai tempi del Cagliari ho sperato fino all'ultimo che venisse da noi, anni fa l'avremmo preso senza troppi problemi. Buona tecnica, tanta grinta e cattiveria sportiva.


----------



## Jino (2 Ottobre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Infatti il fatto è questo, non che non convincesse, ma che costava troppo. Avesse avuto lo stesso prezzo di Bonaventura l'avremmo preso, peccato.



Eh lo so, ma ormai il calcio è questo, Naingollan costa oltre 10 mln proprio perchè è un giocatore già importante. Quello che paghi hai, se prendi Essien a zero non puoi prentendere ti renda come il belga costato 15. Se non ci adattiamo a questi prezzi possiamo solo giocare sulle scommesse, appunto, peccato che come tali raramente ti vanno bene.


----------



## peppe75 (3 Ottobre 2014)

È tanta tanta roba il belga....ah se lo avessimo preso noi!!


----------



## Heaven (3 Ottobre 2014)

Che rosik se penso che lo potevamo prendere..


----------



## madeinitaly (14 Ottobre 2014)

Faville pure in nazionale. A segno nel gol dell'1-1 del suo Belgio contro la Bosnia. Immenso.


----------



## numero 3 (14 Ottobre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vogliamo parlarne?
> 
> Eravamo vicino a lui nello scorso Gennaio.. mi ricordo sul forum che molti lo volevano. Ma ovviamente da pezzenti non volevamo sborsare 5 mln
> 
> ...


E la Roma ha preso anche Rabiot?
Che invidia...Naingollan..Rabiot Strootman Keita Florenzi De Rossi Pijanic..


----------



## Penny.wise (14 Ottobre 2014)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> E la Roma ha preso anche Rabiot?
> Che invidia...Naingollan..Rabiot Strootman Keita Florenzi De Rossi Pijanic..



un centrocampo illegale, forse tra i più forti d'Europa..
che peccato, come hanno detto anche altri, a quest'ora potevao averlo noi..già le conoscenze degli utenti di questo forum basterebbero per fare una buona squadra, siamo proprio una società vergognosa


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Giugno 2015)

Mi pare chiaro che l'obiettivo da puntare ora dovrebbe essere lui, una società come si deve starebbe già parlando col Cagliari.

(Per la cronaca io lo preferisco anche a Kondogmoney)


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Giugno 2015)

Andrebbe preso assolutamente. Può giocare in tutti i ruoli del centrocampo, a due o a tre. Piedi buoni, corsa, inserimenti, senso tattico... Ha tutto. Sarebbe un upgrade clamoroso.


----------

